# Erste Installation von Gentoo: Einige offene Fragen

## Heavensdoor

Moin,

wie ich eben gemerkt hatte, war ich schon vor einigen Jahren mal in diesem Forum... war verwirrt, dass ich schon einen Account hatte  :Rolling Eyes:  Jedoch nun mal zu meinem wirklichen Anliegen:

Ich habe mich heute das erste Mal richtig aktiv mit Gentoo beschäftigt. Bis dato war es bei mir als "Hardcore-Distribution" im Kopf hinterlegt und ich muss sagen: Joah, stimmt schon irgendwie. Selbst hatte ich bis jetzt nur etwas Erfahrung mit Debian und später auch Ubuntu, jedoch nie wirklich bis an den Kern runter. Somit war heute auch mein erstes Mal, wo ich einen Kernel selbst kompiliert habe.

Grundsätzlich wollte ich mir heute mal auf mein Laptop Gentoo draufhauen, auch wenn ich die Gefahr sah, dass es nicht wirklich funktionieren würde. Aber wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt. Und es kam so, wie es kommen sollte: Es lief nicht... zumindest nicht so richtig.

Dabei hatte ich mich an der deutsprachigen Installationsanleitung von Gentoo.org orientiert, welche mir viel Kummer vorab abgenommen hat. Jedoch kamen mir während der Installation einige Grundsatzfragen, welche ich gerne mal in die Runde werfen würde. Vielleicht bin ich als Windows-Nutzer einfach nicht für ein solches denken fähig  :Wink: 

Ich war während der Installation beeindruckt, wieviele Einstellungen man doch beim kompilieren von Programmen mitgeben kann und teilweise ja auch muss. So schön es auch war, trieb mir der Gedanke an USE einfach nur Angstschweiß auf die Stirn. Ich bin mir nicht darüber bewusst, wie ich den wissen soll, welche Einstellungen ich dort alle setzen soll? Sicherlich gibt es Listen, welche alle möglichen Parameter enthalten aber wie soll man sich diese beibringen? Lerne ich wild einfach solche Listen oder schaue ich bei jedem Programm stundenlang dort nach?

Wie wird sowas in der Praxis gemacht? So will ich am Ende gerne Gnome nutzen, da ich KDE einfach grausam finde. Um nun die entsprechenden Parameter dafür zu finden müsste ich entweder googlen (was aber ja auch nicht die Lösung aller Probleme sein kann) oder man muss irgendwie selbst diese nötigen Einstellungen dann herführen können. Aber wie? Woher kann ich wissen, was ich wo brauche?

Oder erwischt mich Gentoo gerade da bei der Unwissendheit? Ubuntu und Debian sind an dieser Stelle durchaus einfacher zu benutzen... zumindest Anfängerfreundlicher sind diese beiden Distributionen finde ich. Jedoch wollte ich ja was lernen und das habe ich heute auch getan... ob es nun am Ende zum Erfolg führte oder nicht. Aber derzeit ist USE für mich das größte Problem.

Mein nächstes Problem war dann noch GRUB: Obwohl die Konfiguration und menu.lst richtig angelegt waren, hatte mich GRUB beim Reboot einfach auf den prompt geworfen. Wenn ich dort root und den kernel von hand gesetzt habe, konnte ich über boot auch ganz normal Gentoo booten, jedoch ging es von alleine nicht. Ich kann mir im Moment auch nicht erklären wieso dies so ist.

Sind nun zwei ziemlich gemischte Themen, jedoch sind dies hauptsächlich Anfängerfragen, daher eröffne ich mal keine zwei Topics dafür. Grundsätzlich möchte ich gerne mehr über Gentoo und Linux im allgemeinen lernen, jedoch wäre es ärgerlich, wenn es halt wirklich sooo schleppend wird. Ubuntu nimmt einem z.B. einfach zu viel ab und man kommt gar nicht in die Versuchung sich damit zu beschäftigen. Deswegen wollte ich mal Gentoo probieren  :Wink: 

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht darüber bewusst, wie ich den wissen soll, welche Einstellungen ich dort alle setzen soll?

 

In deinem Stadium kannst du das natürlich noch nicht wissen. Das ist auch okay so, daher ist Angstschweiß unbegründet  :Wink: 

Grundsätzlich hat Gentoo sogenannte Profiles, also Sammlungen von USE Flags und einigen anderen Settings für diverse Szenarien. Im Handbuch bist du bestimmt darüber gestolpert. Es gibt Profile für "Desktop", "Developer", "Server" und "Hardened". Du solltest das Desktop-Profil wählen, denn dieses setzt erstmal alle nötigen USE Flags, damit du einen funktionierenden Desktop installieren kannst.

Jetzt musst du nur noch bei jedem Emerge darauf achten, welche USE Flags eingestellt sind und eventuelle Probleme korrigieren. Dafür solltest du Emerge grundsätzlich immer mit den Optionen --ask, --verbose und --tree ausführen, also emerge -avt.

Beispiel: Du möchtest das Musikprogramm cmus installieren. Dafür gibst du "emerge -avt cmus" ein. Du erhälst folgendes zurück:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild N   ] media-sound/cmus-2.2.0-r2  USE="aac alsa flac mad mikmod mp4 musepack unicode vorbis wavpack wma -ao -debug -examples -modplug -oss -pidgin -zsh-completion" 152 kB

 

Sind diese Flags so in Ordnung? Wenn du ein Flag nicht kennst, musst du nachschauen, was es macht. Du weißt z.B. nicht, was aac ist? Die Dateien /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc und /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc enthalten alle Flags mit kleinen Beschreibungen. Mit dem Befehl "grep aac /usr/portage/profiles/use.*" kannst du sie durchsuchen. Du erhälst folgende Antwort:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc:aac - Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio
> 
> [...]

 

Offenbar aktiviert das aac Flag einen Codec, also ist das schonmal gut für einen Audioplayer.

Wenn du gründlich sein willst, machst du dieses Spielchen für jedes Flag, das du nicht kennst und bei jedem einzelnen Paket, das du installierst. Meistens reicht es aus, die Flags oberflächlich zu scannen, da sie entweder selbsterklärend sind bzw. du nach kurzer Zeit viele Flags sehr genau kennen wirst.

Wenn eine Definition für dich kryptisch ist, musst du weitersuchen, etwa Google befragen, was sie bedeuten soll. Das ist nunmal eine Eigenart von Gentoo. Du setzt dich sehr genau mit deinem System auseinander und lernst auch die obskuren Details.

Wie man USE Flags abgesehen von Profiles von Hand ändert hast du sicher im Handbuch gelesen. Nur nochmal soviel: Entweder global in /etc/make.conf, oder pro Paket in /etc/portage/package.use.

 *Quote:*   

> Mein nächstes Problem war dann noch GRUB: Obwohl die Konfiguration und menu.lst richtig angelegt waren, hatte mich GRUB beim Reboot einfach auf den prompt geworfen. Wenn ich dort root und den kernel von hand gesetzt habe, konnte ich über boot auch ganz normal Gentoo booten, jedoch ging es von alleine nicht. Ich kann mir im Moment auch nicht erklären wieso dies so ist.

 

Zeig mal den Inhalt deiner grub.conf/menu.lst.

----------

## Heavensdoor

Guten Morgen und danke für deine Antwort,

das mit -avt ist natürlich ein guter Tipp. Mit dem Profil kenne ich schon aus dem Handbuch, das stimmt. Soweit auch einleuchtend. Darüber kann ich nun erfahren, welche USE Flags gesetzt werden. Diese sind individuell für jede Applikation schon über Portage und aus meinem Profil zusammengesetzt. Richtig? 

Verändern diese sich auch im Laufe der Zeit mit meinen installierten Programmen? Also ein Beispiel, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es überhaupt so stimmt: Gentoo ist installiert und ich bin auf der Konsole. Nun möchte ich mir X11 und Gnome installieren. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann müssen bzw. können für manche Programme auch entsprechende Flags eingefügt werden, dass sie speziell auf Gnome zugeschnitten sind. Stimmt dies soweit? 

Weil wenn ja, dann müsste ich nach der Installation ja selbst in die make.conf und dort die entsprechenden Flags nachtragen. Oder passiert dies von alleine bzw. das System weiß so etwas? Oder sehe ich das hier total falsch?

Die andere Frage ist: Wenn ich nun z.B. cmus installieren will und gar keinen ACC-Codec installiert habe, taucht dieser Flag dann überhaupt auf? Wenn ja, was passiert dann bei der Installation? Wird der ACC-Codec mitgezogen oder läuft es in einen Fehler? Wenn der Flag dann nicht aufgeführt wird, weil ich gar kein ACC-Codec drauf habe, wie soll ich dann wissen, dass dieser Flag dafür existiert? Du verstehst hoffentlich worauf ich hinaus möchte.

Wegen Grub: Da ich nun auf der Arbeit sitze kann ich nur "frei hand" die Konfiguration wiedergeben.

```

default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3

```

splashimage hab ich rausgelassen, da ich das nicht brauche.

----------

## 69719

Zum einstellen der USE Flags gibt es auch schöne Editoren wie z.B. ufed (emerge -v ufed). Dort steht gleich die entsprechende Beschreibung zum USE Flag daneben.

----------

## franzf

Ich glaube so ganz hast du das mit dem USE noch nicht verstanden  :Wink: 

Use-Flags NACH der Installation zu setzen bringt nichts, denn USE-Flags sind "Optionen", die während dem Kompilieren (also das was während einem emeerge passiert) abgefragt werden. Wenn du also das Flag aac setzt, musst du danach dein cmus (neu) bauen, damit du Unterstützung für aac hast.

----------

## Heavensdoor

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich glaube so ganz hast du das mit dem USE noch nicht verstanden 
> 
> Use-Flags NACH der Installation zu setzen bringt nichts, denn USE-Flags sind "Optionen", die während dem Kompilieren (also das was während einem emeerge passiert) abgefragt werden. Wenn du also das Flag aac setzt, musst du danach dein cmus (neu) bauen, damit du Unterstützung für aac hast.

 

Das hab ich verstanden. Ich verstehe USE-Flags so: Die Aktivieren beim Kompilieren bestimmte Funktionen eines Programms oder geben dem Programm ihr Umfeld bekannt. Doofes Bespiel: Wenn ich einen Taschenrechner mit dem USE-Flag "html" kompiliere habe ich ein Reiter "Exportiere Rechnung nach HTML Datei" im fertigen Programm. Lasse ich diesen Flag raus, erscheint dieser Reiter nicht, weil halt beim kompilieren nicht angegeben.

Nun nehmen wir aber an, dass ich für diese Option "Exportiere Rechnung nach HTML Datei" erst irgendein anderes Programm brauche, z.B. gentoo-html-builder. Vorher kann es gar nicht funktionieren. Wenn ich nun meinen Taschenrechner mit dem Flag "html" kompilieren möchte, obwohl ich den gentoo-html-builder nicht habe, was passiert dann? Wird dieser mit installiert? Gibt es einen Fehler?

----------

## franzf

 *Heavensdoor wrote:*   

> Nun nehmen wir aber an, dass ich für diese Option "Exportiere Rechnung nach HTML Datei" erst irgendein anderes Programm brauche, z.B. gentoo-html-builder. Vorher kann es gar nicht funktionieren. Wenn ich nun meinen Taschenrechner mit dem Flag "html" kompilieren möchte, obwohl ich den gentoo-html-builder nicht habe, was passiert dann? Wird dieser mit installiert? Gibt es einen Fehler?

 

Argh, das kommt davon, wenn man einen Post auf ne halbe Stunde verteilt (ddofes real life  :Razz: ). Das wollte ich vorher eigentlich noch schreiben (wg. deinem "Codec nicht installiert").

Es wäre eine Schande, wenn das dann nen Fehler geben würde, und das ganze portage unnütz und für die Tonne  :Wink: 

Natürlich werden alle nötigen Abhängigkeiten mitinstalliert, die die Aktivierung dieses Flags benötigt.

----------

## Heavensdoor

Ah okay, das ist schon einmal gut zu wissen. Werd ich darüber auch irgendwie informiert? Bislang hab ich das Gefühl, dass emerge mir ohne Info zusätzliche Pakete installiert. Weiß nicht mehr wobei es war, jedoch hab ich irgendwo plötzlich vier Pakete installiert gehabt, obwohl ich nur eins haben wollte. Glaub vixie-cron war es.

Nun stellt sich für mich nur die Frage, woher ich erfahre, welche USE-Flags für ein Programm alles möglich sind. Oder versucht sich ein Programm automatisch "mit allem" zu installieren und ich kann es bei Wunsch nur reduzieren?

----------

## franzf

```
emerge -pvt
```

sagt dir genau, welche USE-Flags möglich sind, und zeigt dir in einer Baum-Ansicht auch wie die Pakete voneinander abhängen.

Es gibt noch ein paar tools die du wahrscheinlich gerne einsetzen willst:

* app-portage/eix: Speichert die Infos der ebuilds in einer Datenbank, damit hast du deutlich schnelleren Zugriff beim Suchen nach bestimmten Programmen

* app-portage/portage-utils: Eine Sammlung von Programmen, mit denen du z.B. Infos über USE-Flags bekommst (quse) oder Datei<->Paketzugehörigkeit anzeigen kannst (qfile), oder um das emerge-log zu "durchforsten" (qlop), uvm.

----------

## Heavensdoor

Ah danke, das hört sich doch schon einmal gut an. Nun jedoch die kurze Frage, wofür -p steht (die anderen Parameter beiden kamen ja schon oben vor)

----------

## franzf

 *Heavensdoor wrote:*   

> Nun jedoch die kurze Frage, wofür -p steht (die anderen Parameter beiden kamen ja schon oben vor)

 

```
man emerge
```

 :Wink:  sry, das kannst du selber herausfinden.

----------

## Heavensdoor

Stimmt schon... gerade auf der Arbeit nur schlecht. Mache ich dann aber nachher  :Wink: 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wieso Grub bei mir nicht so wollte.

----------

## franzf

 *Heavensdoor wrote:*   

> Stimmt schon... gerade auf der Arbeit nur schlecht. Mache ich dann aber nachher 

 

Es gibt auch Online-manpages, welche google auch findet  :Razz: 

Z.B. das hier:

http://rmatthes.de/gentoo/de.gentoo-wiki.com/MAN_emerge.html

 *Quote:*   

> Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wieso Grub bei mir nicht so wollte.

 

Da bräuchte man noch deine Konfiguration (welche Platten du im Rechner hast, ob der Kernel-Name stimmt, ob es irgend eine Fehlermeldung gibt).

Und vor allem, ob die wirklich genau so ausschaut, ist ja auch aus deiner Erinnerung  :Smile: 

----------

## Heavensdoor

Sooo, ich hab nun einmal nebenbei in der VirutalBox von Sun ein Gentoo 32Bit installiert. Es hat mich überrascht wie fix es doch eigentlich geht, wenn man weiß, was man genau machen muss. Jedoch hatte ich bei den USE-Flags wieder so ein komisches zucken  :Wink: 

Ende vom Lied ist, dass diesmal Grub die Konfiguration gelesen hat, jedoch beim Booten der Kernel abschmiert. Scheinbar kann er das Dateisystem nicht mounten.

Genaue Feldermeldung hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand, da ich nun die Box erstmal ausmachen musste. Jedoch vermute ich, dass dort der Fehler zuerst in der fstab zu suchen ist oder? Oder ist dies immernoch innerhalb der Grub-Konfiguration. Dürfte ja nicht oder?

Bzgl. meines Problems zuhause: Ich habe zuhause 3 Partitionen auf meiner SATA-Platte angelegt (sda1 für boot, sda2 für swap und sda3 für rest). Die Konfiguration entspricht tatsächlich der, die ich oben gepostet hatte. Beim Kernel sollte ich micht nicht vertippt haben, da die Eingaben über den Grub-Prompt beim Neustart ja ohne Fehler akzeptiert werden.

----------

## Necoro

Noch mal zu den Useflags: Durch /usr/portage/profile greppen ist eine Variante. Man kann aber auch Tools wie euse verwenden:

```
necoro@Zakarumiy ~ % euse -i aac

global use flags (searching: aac)

************************************************************

[+ CD ] aac - Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

local use flags (searching: aac)

************************************************************

[+ CD ] aac (media-sound/squeezecenter):

Enable playback support for AAC (.m4a) encoded files
```

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal versuchen ob du mit nem GUI zu Portage klar kommst: Momentan funktionieren da portato (*schamlos Eigenwerbung mach*), porthole und himerge. Die Funktionalität ist teilweise ein wenig unterschiedlich. Kannst ja mal durchtesten, was dir da besser gefällt. Bei Himerge gibt es noch zu beachten, dass die Installation nicht ganz einfach ist, da man die ganze Haskell-Toolchain braucht.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Werd ich darüber auch irgendwie informiert? Bislang hab ich das Gefühl, dass emerge mir ohne Info zusätzliche Pakete installiert.

 

Portage informiert dich immer. Nochmal Beispiel cmus. Du gibst "emerge -avt cmus" ein und das aac Flag ist aktiviert. Du erhälst folgendes zurück:

```
# emerge -avt cmus

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   N   ] media-sound/cmus-2.2.0-r2  USE="aac alsa flac mad mikmod mp4 musepack unicode vorbis wavpack wma -ao -debug -examples -modplug -oss -pidgin -zsh-completion" 152 kB

[ebuild   N   ]    media-libs/faad2-2.7  USE="-digitalradio" 1,111 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Wie du siehst will Portage das Paket "faad2" mitinstallieren, und durch die Tatsache, dass faad2 etwas eingerückt ist, erkennst du, dass dieses Paket als Abhängigkeit von cmus mitgezogen wird (und zwar durch das aac Flag).

 *Quote:*   

> Nun stellt sich für mich nur die Frage, woher ich erfahre, welche USE-Flags für ein Programm alles möglich sind. 

 

Es werden dir bei "emerge -av" immer alle existierenden Flags angezeigt. Nochmal Beispiel cmus:

```
[ebuild   N   ] media-sound/cmus-2.2.0-r2  USE="aac alsa flac mad mikmod mp4 musepack unicode vorbis wavpack wma -ao -debug -examples -modplug -oss -pidgin -zsh-completion" 152 kB
```

Das sind alle Flags, die cmus in dieser Version anbietet. Flags mit einem Minuszeichen sind deaktiviert, Flags ohne Minus sind aktiviert. Ob Flags aktiviert oder deaktiviert sind, hängt davon ab, welches Profil du hast, was in /etc/make.conf steht und ob du irgendwelche Paket-spezifischen Settings in /etc/portage hast. Es gibt darüberhinaus keine unsichtbaren Flags.

Übrigens, in /etc/make.conf gibt es die Möglichkeit, emerge-Optionen als Standard zu definieren. Da wie gesagt die Optionen "-avt" sehr wichtig sind, solltest du sie  evtl. in der make.conf eintragen:

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-avt"
```

Dann musst du nur "emerge cmus" eingeben und hast "-avt" automatisch immer dabei.

----------

## Heavensdoor

 *zyko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es werden dir bei "emerge -av" immer alle existierenden Flags angezeigt. Nochmal Beispiel cmus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah cool... somit ist das praktisch die Maximalausprägung, welche dieses Paket mir anbietet. Es heißt jedoch nicht, dass es auch zwingend damit installiert wird?

Somit würde es nun mit "aac alsa flac mad mikmod mp4 musepack unicode vorbis wavpack wma" kompiliert und lässt "-ao -debug -examples -modplug -oss -pidgin -zsh-completion" außen vor, jedoch wäre es auch möglich diese Flags zu setzen (sofern es keine Probleme gäbe). Dann hab ich genau das, was ich gesucht habe und es hilft mir sehr beim Verständnis  :Smile: 

Der Tipp mit "EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS" ist auch super! Vielen Dank dafür  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Heavensdoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah cool... somit ist das praktisch die Maximalausprägung, welche dieses Paket mir anbietet. Es heißt jedoch nicht, dass es auch zwingend damit installiert wird?
> 
> 

 

Genau! Die Useflag in deiner make.conf ergrenzen die Einstellungen vom gesetzten Profil. Wenn du jetzt für ein bestimmtes Paket flags setzen oder (nicht setzen) möchtest. Kannst du das unter /etc/portage/package.use eintragen. Aber schlag das nochmal (im Handbuch/Internet) nach, weil dort auch noch andere wichtige Dateien/Ordner (package.mask, package.use) liegen. Am Anfang sind diese Dateien aber meist leer und noch nicht erstellt.

Aber die Syntax von package.use ist einfach.. am Anfang das Paket dahinter mit Leerzeichen getrennt die Useflags. Und immer nur ein Eintrag pro Paket und Zeile.

```
media-sound/amarok amazon aqua cdda daap ifp -kde lastfm

```

Oh und schau dir auch nochmal das Programm app-portage/eix an, es ist etwas schneller als emerge beim Abfragen von Useflags und Paketen.

----------

## Heavensdoor

Danke sehr. Sobald das System einmal richtig installiert ist, werde ich es mir in Ruhe tatsächlich einmal genauer ansehen. Nun ist jedoch die erste Angst genommen, da für mich zuerst nicht erkennbar war, woher ich all dies wissen sollte.

Nun muss ich aber mal sehen, wieso ich bei VirtualBox Probleme mit dem einbinden des Dateisystems hab. Danach wage ich mich noch einmal ans Laptop dran und probiere es mit amd64  :Wink: 

----------

## Heavensdoor

So ich hab mich noch einmal an das Problem mit meiner VM gemacht.

Da es einfach zu viel Text ist, welchen ich abtippen müsste, hab ich einmal einen Screen aller nennenswerten Konfigurationen gemacht.

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/6515/configi.png

Und das ist das, was ich beim booten noch zu Gesicht kriege:

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/2330/errorym.png

Kann es sein, dass Grub grundsätzlich mit sda* arbeitet, obwohl Gentoo selbst über hda* geht? Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor...

----------

## s.hase

Copy&Paste wäre schon besser, dann könnte man die Stellen auch zitieren. Jedenfalls stimmt die root Option für den Kernel nicht. Versuch einfach mal root=/dev/sda3. Sonst einfach mal zeigen wie Du das System partitioniert hast.

edit: Ich nehme mal an sda1 ist boot, sda2 swap und sda3 /

----------

## franzf

(Ich k*** otz die Telekom an... Alles was ich geschrieben hab über den Jordan, weil Connection-Reset während Posting-Preview. Login-Cookie weg drum auch kein Posting mehr... Drum jetzt die Kurzfassung.)

1.) Warum nfs? NFS == Network Filesystem. Ist das immer so mit VirtualBox? (Hab ich keine Ahnung von)

Die Fehlermeldung besagt "Root-NFS: No NFS Server available, giving up." Evtl. brauchts da noch ne Option, die angeknippst werden muss.

2.) Du hast scheinbar ne SATA Platte drin, das meint jedenfalls die Fehlermeldung. fstab + grub sagen aber hda. Wieder keine Ahnung von VirtualBox, ob die nur hd-devices anbieten... Notfalls einfach testen, ob sd* in fstab und grub.conf was bringen. Natürlich die Zeile "root (hd0,0)" belassen, das gehört so, auch bei sd-devices.

3.) "Could not mount Root-FS" kommt gerne wenn der Treiber für die Platte nicht feste in den Kernel eingebaut ist.

Aber du kannst ja scheinbar über die Grub-Console dann normal booten... komisch.

[*] Lieber editiert, um nicht plötzlich Besuch von Schäuble zu bekommen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Heavensdoor

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Copy&Paste wäre schon besser, dann könnte man die Stellen auch zitieren. Jedenfalls stimmt die root Option für den Kernel nicht. Versuch einfach mal root=/dev/sda3. Sonst einfach mal zeigen wie Du das System partitioniert hast.
> 
> edit: Ich nehme mal an sda1 ist boot, sda2 swap und sda3 /

 

Ich konnte aus der VM leider nicht die nötigen Daten per Copy&Paste rausziehen. Werd ich in Zukunft aber abtippen, kein Ding  :Wink: 

Die Partionierung entspricht wie oben in dem ersten Screenshot angegeben. Die Festplatte ist hda und enthält 3 Partionen (32 MB Boot, 512 Swap und 7GB Rest). Daher hda1 bis hda3

Wieso muss ich dann bei Grub sda angeben obwohl das System diese unter hda verwaltet?

----------

## zyko

Schau nochmal: http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/2330/errorym.png

Unter der Fehlermeldung zeigt dir der Kernel die Festplattentreiber an: 

```
sda driver: sd
```

Dieser Kernel scheint also nur sda zu kennen, nicht hda. Bedenke, dass während der Installation ein anderer Kernel läuft (der Kernel der Live-CD), der evtl. anders konfiguriert ist als der Kernel, den du für dein entgültiges System baust. Somit ist es durchaus plausibel, dass du beim installieren "hda" siehst, nach dem Reboot ins fertige System aber "sda".

----------

## Heavensdoor

Aaaaah... okay. Macht Sinn. Also muss ich praktisch den Kernel kontrollieren bzgl. den Treibern für hda (vermute dann mal IDE Drives oder sowas ähnliches) und dann neu kompilieren?

----------

## Oerpi

Es sollte reichen die "Kernel" Zeile in der grub.conf und deine /etc/fstab von hda auf sda anzupassen.

----------

## Heavensdoor

So, war tatsächlich die Anpassung von hda auf sda. Verstehe ich in dem Moment aber nicht, weil ich dachte, dass hd* für IDE Laufwerke stehen würde und sd* für SATA. 

Nun hab ich beim booten nur gemerkt, dass ich ein Problem mit der Netzwerkkarte der VM habe.

```
network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

Netwerksupport sollte eigentlich im Kernel enthalten sein. Hatte ich extra noch nachgesehen. Muss ich nachher mal sehen, ob ich was über Google dazu finde, doch nun ist die Pause vorbei  :Sad: 

----------

## slick

 *Heavensdoor wrote:*   

> So, war tatsächlich die Anpassung von hda auf sda. Verstehe ich in dem Moment aber nicht, weil ich dachte, dass hd* für IDE Laufwerke stehen würde und sd* für SATA.

 

Das war mal so. Inzwischen ist es abhängig vom gewählten "Treiber" im Kernel. Da kann die gleiche Platte bei verschiedenen Kernel-Konfigurationen mal als hda und mal als sda erkannt werden. Das führt schnell zur Verwirrung wenn irgendeine Boot-CD hda erkennt und der eigene Gentoo-kernel sda (oder umgekehrt).

Hilfreich kann es sein mit zcat /proc/config.gz > config_bootcd die Kernelkonfiguration aus dem laufendem (Boot-CD-) System zu studieren, welche Optionen da gesetzt sind und mit dem eigenen Kernel zu vergleichen. Aber nicht vergessen - bei Boot-CDs ist meist "alles" aktiviert damit es überall läuft.

----------

## s.hase

 *Heavensdoor wrote:*   

> So, war tatsächlich die Anpassung von hda auf sda. Verstehe ich in dem Moment aber nicht, weil ich dachte, dass hd* für IDE Laufwerke stehen würde und sd* für SATA. 
> 
> 

 

Die PATA Treiber teilen sich inzwischen die selbe Infrastruktur wie SATA. Daher heißen auch PATA Festplatten sd*. Man darf aber die Device-Namen unter Linux und Grub nicht durch einander schmeißen. Bei Grub heißen die Platten immer hd*. Kann Anfänger doch etwas verwirren.

Problem mit dem Netzwerk _könnte_ sein das entweder das Modul für die VMWare Netzwerkkarte fehlt, also nicht compiliert wurde, oder einfach nicht automatisch geladen wird. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welche Netzwerkkarten man bei VMWare einstellen kann, erstmal prüfen welche ausgewählt ist, danach prüfen ob diese im Kernel aktiviert und ob das Modul vorhanden ist. Wenn ja einfach mal modprobe das Modul von Hand laden.

----------

